# My SS-7 thanks Drewmeister



## DOM (Apr 5, 2009)

Well the day has come to play with my new toy thanks to Drewmeister over at extremeoverclocking for putting in the time on my phase


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2009)

Some Pi






some more juice












wprime


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2009)

hold again


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2009)

WOOT I don't have to click link link link link link in msn anymore WOOT

LOL


Your wife most be very jealous of your new toys Dom! I love the eraser stuff, and if it works out really well I'm going to go that way from now on.


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2009)

i also filled the socket with dielectric grease so nothing better fry on me


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2009)

Still going to stack it on the dell?


----------



## DOM (Apr 5, 2009)

yea


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, how cold is she?


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

added pi run


----------



## Binge (Apr 6, 2009)

Really sick work done to that phase.   A BiNGEfull salute to you sir.


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

yeah im still working on the ocing added new pi run


----------



## DOM (Apr 6, 2009)

also D i took some eraser off had to much evap wasnt touching the cpu  cpu temp went up to 100c+ lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 15, 2009)

i can tell you love experiments...

you should build a bench for all that gear, man!
it would be easier to work!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

Those are some awesome clocks.  I feel like a child with my air cooled rig.


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 15, 2009)

*WOW*


This is the first i saw this thread, you got a killer Phase there. that coolmeister is the bomb...

Now your rocking, i looiok forward to watching you rock some serious benches. 


I should be firing mine up in a week or 2...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 15, 2009)

lol, you feel like a *child*?then how do you think I feel??
man I want one of those toys


----------



## technicks (Apr 15, 2009)

Dom


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2009)

should use it maybe this weekend see what happens


----------



## yogurt_21 (Apr 15, 2009)

hmm what did the phase cost? and did drewmeister custom built it? or did he mod and existing unit?

my vapochill classic is way overdue for an overhaul.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> hmm what did the phase cost? and did drewmeister custom built it? or did he mod and existing unit?



and what is the noise like close to the phase unit?


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

yogurt_21 said:


> hmm what did the phase cost? and did drewmeister custom built it? or did he mod and existing unit?
> 
> my vapochill classic is way overdue for an overhaul.


750 yeah heres how it started off like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












tzitzibp said:


> and what is the noise like close to the phase unit?



are you asking me ?? mine you cant really hear the wife calling me from the other room i can barely but i said i couldnt


----------



## Chewy (Apr 19, 2009)

this guys a pimp, a.. pimp pimp pimp! nice work Dom!


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks C

i ran vantage at 5225Mhz today but score with the Q was still better at 3.8Ghz


----------



## DOM (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 21, 2009)

DOM said:


> i ran vantage at 5225Mhz today



when volts did you set NB, SB, etc while doing that?
 and any temp readings !?


----------



## DOM (Apr 21, 2009)

1.36v NB 1.5SB stock v

just the evap temp


----------



## _jM (Apr 21, 2009)

DOM... all I can say to this is, "I WANT ONE TOO!"

Subscribed!


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2009)

yeah its not to bad just need the ac on or it get lil hot in the room lol

but i ran it for like about 15-20hrs on the weekend i feel alseep on the bed with the wife and my lil girl lol


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## aCid888* (Apr 24, 2009)

This makes my SP1M look like shit. 






That's the most I've managed, I never tried with 4.9GHz but your 5.3GHz is a whole second faster, you need to slap a Q in there and see what it does...damn nice phase unit too, can you buy me one? 

Whats the most FSB you can push out that board?? 600x9 would be amazing if you can manage it...get some 1:1 action going and those SP scores will drop like crazy.


----------



## DOM (Apr 24, 2009)

5400 seems to be a no go  i gotten 600 fsb already

but yeah i might drop it in this weekend see what happens


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 24, 2009)

630x8.5 is also an option if your board can do it for 5.3GHz, the FSB boost alone would be worth it...I'm not sure what RAM your running but I'll assume its the same as your SysSpec, the question is, can that do 1260mhz and with what timings if so?

If it can, and your board will do 630 I'd love to see what SP scores you'd get.

Subscribed.


----------

